# Panagia Soumela (lady Of Mann)



## MANX 1

Hello could anyone tell me what route the PANAGIA SOUMELA (ex LADY OF MANN) is currently operating in Greece or is she laid up?


----------



## eddyw

Apparently still laid up at Alexandroupolis.
http://media.shipspotting.com/uploa...PANAGIA+SOUMELA,+NONA+MARY+and+SAMOTHRAKI.JPG
Photo taken April 2010


----------



## Manxman 52

eddyw said:


> Apparently still laid up at Alexandroupolis.
> http://media.shipspotting.com/uploa...PANAGIA+SOUMELA,+NONA+MARY+and+SAMOTHRAKI.JPG
> Photo taken April 2010


Good photograph, the ships look shoddy could do with a paint job! Is that an ex Townsend Thoresen outboard and if so any ideas which one she is?


----------



## duquesa

*Panagia Soumela*

Samothraki is the ex Viking Voyager and Pride of Cherbourg.


----------



## Stevie B

duquesa said:


> Samothraki is the ex Viking Voyager and Pride of Cherbourg.


Thought the Pride of Cherbourg had another deck put in it ???


----------



## Manxman 52

Stevie B said:


> Thought the Pride of Cherbourg had another deck put in it ???


This is the history of MV Samothraki:


Barlovento (2000-2005) - Lineas Fred. Olsen
Banaderos (1994-2000) - Lineas Fred. Olsen
Pride of Cherbourg II (1994) - P&O European Ferries
Pride Of Cherbourg (1989-1994) - P&O European Ferries
Viking Voyager (1987-1989) - P&O European Ferries
Viking Voyager (1975-1987) - Townsend Thoresen European Ferries

Former owners Fred Olsen & Co. (1994-2005)
P&O European Ferries (1987-1994)
Townsend-Thoresen European Ferries (1975-1987)


----------



## duquesa

*Panagia Soumela*

Sorry, no idea about decks being put in or removed. The Viking Viscount is also out there as the Vitsentsos Kornaros of L.A.N.E Lines. Spent many boring hours on her!


----------



## Hawkeye

Stevie B said:


> Thought the Pride of Cherbourg had another deck put in it ???


The Viking Valiant & Viking Venturer were the two ships with the extra deck put in. They were renamed Pride of Hampshire & Pride of Le Harve. The unconverted sisters were renamed Pride of Cherbourg & Pride of Winchester. When these two ships were sold, the Hampshire & the Le Harve (i) were transferred to the Cherbourg route and were replaced by the two Olau twins which became the Pride of Portsmouth & Pride of Le Harve (ii). The first Le Harve was then renamed Pride of Cherbourg. These two ships have recently been scrapped at Alang. 
Just to confuse matters, there was a third Pride of Cherbourg. She was the former Isle of Innisfree, now the Kaitaki, sailing in New Zealand.


----------



## Manxman 52

*MV Lady of Mann*

I thought I would put up some pictures of the Lady in her hey day and one of her now what a difference a few years make (Sad)


----------



## hsc viking

What does the future hold for her. Does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## duquesa

*Panagia Soumela*

Probably either scrap or she will disappear into the Black Sea where a few much older North European ferries are still staggering around ie. Sochi ~ Trabzon


----------



## MANX 1

I am afraid the future may be bleak for the grand old Lady, http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/FerriesofSouthernEurope/message/20203. Wouldn't it be brilliant if a Group was formed to save her from the scrapyard?
Ryan


----------



## Hawkeye

MANX 1 said:


> I am afraid the future may be bleak for the grand old Lady, http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/FerriesofSouthernEurope/message/20203. Wouldn't it be brilliant if a Group was formed to save her from the scrapyard?
> Ryan


They tired that with the Manxman. And look what happened with her.


----------



## MANX 1

I know, I just dream of seeing the LADY, at least back in 2005 condition.


----------



## kev36630

any updates on the lady (panagia soumela) ? is she active again??


----------

